# Bowling for Columbine



## Heiko (1 April 2003)

Guckt Ihr hier:
http://www.bowling-for-columbine.de/clips/bowlingforcolumbine-tr_hi.rm
http://www.bowling-for-columbine.de/clips/bowlingforcolumbine-tr_med.rm
http://www.bowling-for-columbine.de/clips/bowlingforcolumbine-tr_low.rm

(Gleicher Inhalt, abnehmende Qualität und Größe von oben nach unten)

Den werd ich mir morgen wohl mal in Bad Reichenhall anschauen. Klingt interessant.


----------



## Heiko (1 April 2003)

Auch nicht zu uninteressant: das Intro zur amerikanischen Website unter http://www.bowlingforcolumbine.com/flash-01.php


----------



## Baller Otto (1 April 2003)

*Take the Skinheads Bowling*

Wenn Michael Moore so weiter macht wird er bald erschossen oder sein Flugzeug fällt unauffällig runter. Aber immerhin sind wir schon auf Platz 2 angekommen. Zum Glück gibt es ab heute das neue Waffengesetz, ich fühl mich gleich viel sicherer.

BO


----------



## Heiko (2 April 2003)

Schauts Euch an.
Ich hab mir den Film grade angeschaut und war zwei Stunden lang irgendwo zwischen Lachen, Staunen und Tränen in den Augen.
Mehr fällt mir dazu jetzt nicht ein.


----------

